# transmission in auxilary



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

so for labor day weekend i thought i would treat my self to a wonderful oil change. but after getting that all taken care of the transmission is in auxilary mode now and i dont know how to get it back to regular. does anyone know how to do that yourself or do i have to take it to a dealer to get that fixed?


----------

